# Bug - 1080p @ 24hz causes Genie Mini to display 1080i @24hz



## pabdaddy1995 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a weird issue and I'm wondering if anyone else has seen this.

Basically I have a Genie and 2 mini clients. Surprisingly the two mini clients are the ones connected to my two tv's capable of displaying 1080p. I have a Vizio 1080p 42" LCD (about 4 or 5yrs old) and a brand new Optoma hd131xe projector that this issue occurs on.

Here is how it happens...
1. Download a 1080p VOD movie (I downloaded Turbo)
2. Watch the movie
3. Exit the movie and go back to HD content (I went back to ESPN HD, but it probably doesn't matter)

At this point I saw "Jerky" video at HD resolutions. 

4. I then go from HDMI1 to HDMI2 and then back to HDMI1 so that I can see what is the resolution and frame rate. And low and behold I'm looking at 1080i @ 24hz! (NOTE: Again this happens on both the Vizio and Optoma.)
5. Reboot the mini client.
6. "Jerky" video is fixed but now the resolution is stuck at 480p! (480p @ 60hz)

Work Around:
The only way I can get it out of this state is if I "reset defaults", "reset receiver", and then go back in and set my resolutions back up.

NOTE: The Mini Clients are c41's manufactured 8/13/13 and are running 0x734 code.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

pabdaddy1995 said:


> 3. Exit the movie and go back to HD content (I went back to ESPN HD, but it probably doesn't matter)
> 
> At this point I saw "Jerky" video at HD resolutions.
> 
> 4. I then go from HDMI1 to HDMI2 and then back to HDMI1 so that I can see what is the resolution and frame rate. And low and behold I'm looking at 1080i @ 24hz! (NOTE: Again this happens on both the Vizio and Optoma.)


Well, since you have exited the VOD movie and you are now watching ESPN HD which is not on 1080p, it appears that this is fine


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you tried setting native off


----------



## pabdaddy1995 (Nov 25, 2013)

1080i @ 24hz is NOT correct, which is my point.



peds48 said:


> Well, since you have exited the VOD movie and you are now watching ESPN HD which is not on 1080p, it appears that this is fine


----------



## pabdaddy1995 (Nov 25, 2013)

Native is always off on the Genie Mini. On the TV I actually tried it both ways.

But for example if its native and its 480p/60hz on a projector its super small. And if you force it to 16:9 it will actually blow up a 480p signal so it just looks like crappy SD.

But believe me I tried everything.

1. I tried rebooting just the Mini - Like I said it comes back at 480p/60hz (even though it wasn't even a resolution i had selected)
2. I tried rebooting the Projector and the Vizio - again it comes back at 480p/60hz
3. I tried changing HDMI ports
4. I tried changing to component cables - Before you say anything I realize that component cables only support 1080i (which is what I was hoping for, but no 480p/60hz).
5. Went back to 1080p movie (worked fine). Came back 1080i @ 24hz.

I really could care less but If i'm going to be a beta tester I think I should at least be comped from Directv.

Like for instance just today the mini completely froze. Called directv and they said I had to power cycle the Main Genie (What a PITA). I've only had the system for like 4 days and so many problems. It's a neat idea and I think it will be good in time, but right now there are a lot of bugs.



peds48 said:


> Have you tried setting native off


----------



## pabdaddy1995 (Nov 25, 2013)

I want to be clear here. Coming back to 1080i is not the problem, its the 24hz that is. 

To my knowledge I'm not aware of anyone broadcasting 1080i @24hz. The 24hz is strictly for 1080p AFAIK.


----------



## pabdaddy1995 (Nov 25, 2013)

BTW....I've been able to verify that this only happens on Client units. The main unit does not seem to be affected by this bug.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Something just seems off since I don't think the clients or any other dtv box ever outputs at 24 unless it's also outputting 1080p. Don't even think its possible. 

This may be something going on in the handshake with the tv and the tv not changing its rate properly and is converting the incoming signal to 1080i 24.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

My best guess is that the problem is certainly not in the TVs, and is likely in the client. If native is on, and the report of ESPN being at 1080 somewhat indicates that since it is a 720p source, everything should be converted to 1080i30 (assuming that it the chosen setting). DVRs should be capable of scaling any pixel map to any pixel map, and have the ability to interlace or deinterlace, and can convert 60 fps to 30 fps and back, but I don't think they can convert to 24 Hz. They have the ability to do 3:2 pull-down, but not 2:3 pull-up.

If native is on and you are set to 1080i30, regardless of the input content and frame rate, that is what is (or should be) always delivered to the set, and if a 1080p FP, it interlaces that to 1080p. So your 1080p24 movie has pulldown and deinterlace added that converts it to 1080i30 in the DVR, and your TV interlaces that to 1080p60, unless you have it configured to interpolate extra frames, which most TVs can't do. So when you view 1080p24 movies in this configuration, they are displayed as 1080p60 (with all of the advantages and disadvantages of 24p).

So something is wrong in the DVR or client. Can native be set off or on on both the server and the client? It would seem that one would want the capability of setting it on the client since different clients are connected to different TVs. But the whole process is simpler for server/client delivery if native is off.

Check again carefully whether native is on. Sometimes these things get reset in the background. Set it on, reboot, wait over 30 minutes (to preserve guide info), set native off, and reboot again. Maybe that will straighten things out.


----------

